# Ladies and Weathermen, meet the Stage Three HEP manifold



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

say hello to the stage three HEP manifold. this manifold has the largest plenum available from the HEP intake manifold line. it includes direct port meth injection, fuel rail and a aux fuel injector ports please stay tuned for more pics and specs. 

*stage 3*









_*VS.*_

*stage 2*









click here if youre interested in purchasing this manifold in the HEP intake manifold group buy.


----------



## akauf (Dec 14, 2009)

big :thumbup: to howie. The guys got skills. Some of his past and current projects have some seriously detailed work that just takes it over the top.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

akauf said:


> big :thumbup: to howie. The guys got skills. Some of his past and current projects have some seriously detailed work that just takes it over the top.


highly agreed.


----------



## skevo (Jul 15, 2008)

akauf said:


> big :thumbup: to howie. The guys got skills. Some of his past and current projects have some seriously detailed work that just takes it over the top.


Hence why he will be doing all the piping work for my mk2 1.8t swap. Also helps that he is only 15 min away from me.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*how my GF and i do dinner*

so i decided to take the plunge and purchase the Stage 3 HEP intake maifold. enjoy the pics. please email me with any questions at [email protected]


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

Damn! that is a nice piece!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

looks great.

not gonna lie, in that last pic, the glass lamp thing... looked like a butt plug. :laugh:

did they do any flow testing to see how much this thing can flow? Id love to see someone now do a TB for us.


----------



## mikepts (Jan 2, 2008)

i am change my brand new stage 2 manifold for this baby!!!


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

mikepts said:


> i am change my brand new stage 2 manifold for this baby!!!




There is a Gb for this just pm me or the OP




vizi


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

A dumb question, Does this works with flapper and it's controller or is it flapperless? In the last case Can I rum this along with my APR's Stage III and tune or do I need to move with another tuner in order to support this mod?

Thanks guys!

Beto


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

It is flapperless. 

HEP is working with a tuning company to create a flapperless flash. It will not effect your current tune, it will just eliminate your flapper from the ECU parameters. 

Another option if to leave the flapper motor connected and place it in the rain tray like many do with the OEM DV and N75 valve. 

This thing fits like a gem, pics to come soon.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> It is flapperless.
> 
> HEP is working with a tuning company to create a flapperless flash. It will not effect your current tune, it will just eliminate your flapper from the ECU parameters.
> 
> ...


I'm in dude!


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

So how many are "IN" on this??? We need a show of users we NEED 10 but 5 will do!


1. vizi ( Stage One+
2. Betogli (?)
3.?
4.?
5.?
6.?
7.?
8.?
9.?
10.?










vizi


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Check out this vid of a skoda doing over 225mph equipped with the HEP stage 2 intake manifold. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=schtLN7eKSo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

You can see they are using the stage 2 manifold at 1:12-1:15. The new stage three manifold's plenum does not tapper up like the one in the vid.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

if only I had extra money :facepalm:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

there it is ^


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

PMed'


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Would the stage III manifold be to much for a Garrett 2871R configuration?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

MFZERO said:


> there it is ^


 Anyone notice the custom fit HPFP in that pic ? Look at the size of the pump housing prob making a ton of volume to make High fuel pressure. Bob G


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

BETOGLI said:


> Would the stage III manifold be to much for a Garrett 2871R configuration?


 Depends on the auxiliary injectors you run. You can run. Set of 440cc injects and run e85 to make some decent power. 

I am only running 1100cc because I am going back to a 100% OEM fuel system. 



rracerguy717 said:


> Anyone notice the custom fit HPFP in that pic ? Look at the size of the pump housing prob making a ton of volume to make High fuel pressure. Bob G


 Check out the extra fuel rail. That's where the power is coming for this thing. Even the tuner says the fuel system was tapping out at 450whp


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

For some reason I can't open the link to the group buy - I've tried several times over the last week. 

Can someone PM me with $$


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

got money burning a hole in your pocket?  :laugh:

did you try the link in his sig to the golfmk5 group buy page? I just did it and it works. or you could 
pm him directly and I'm sure he'll take care of you.


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

MFZERO said:


> got money burning a hole in your pocket?  :laugh:
> 
> ....


 I wish!! Just planning out my winter strategy


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

MFZERO said:


> got money burning a hole in your pocket?  :laugh:
> 
> did you try the link in his sig to the golfmk5 group buy page? I just did it and it works. or you could
> pm him directly and I'm sure he'll take care of you.


 Can you post in the thread as we need numbers. 


vizi


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

MFZERO said:


> ...did you try the link in his sig to the golfmk5 group buy page? I just did it and it works. or you could
> pm him directly and I'm sure he'll take care of you.


 I used the link in the op's sig and it worked for me too, I just didn't notice it at first


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

The more I look at it the more I want it


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I think that I'm in for the Stage 1+!

Could someone please let us know the pros and cons if we decide doing this mod? Would you get cold starts? Would the car be rattling all the time like a Bubble Head? LOL! I ask these since it's my daily drive... As well as the only one! I'm up to doing some comfort sacrificies to get better performance, but I do want to know what I would be messing with!...LOL!

Thanks guys!

Best regards,

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Monday bump!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Isn't there going to be a group buy? What's up with these?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

I think we are waiting for one more person to complete the 5 purchase GB.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

What would be the best stage option for a K04 setup? I am not running water meth but could see myself doing so in the future

Does this manifold change the angle of the throttle body or will I need to get a new hard pipe from my eurojet FMIC


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd say stage one plus. Meth ports can be plugged until they're used. 

The TB sits in the OEM location.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> I'd say stage one plus. Meth ports can be plugged until they're used.
> 
> The TB sits in the OEM location.


+1, Indeed my car has an APR Stage III with a Garrett BT GT2871R, and I'll go with the Stage 1+.


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like us people on board for the Manni are going to be 90+yrs old before we find a 5th person...




vizi


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

It's a recession, and I can't see any gains coming to anyone with less than a K04... and even then, fuel is the limiter, and the TB, not the manifold.

It's a work of art, for sure, but for the money, and not fixing the bottle necks up stream, I understand that most wont jump on these any time soon.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

We are working on a 75 and 80mm solution. It requires SW dabbling.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

oh, very nice. details? Still electrical or cable driven tb?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

100% electical.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> We are working on a 75 and 80mm solution. It requires SW dabbling.



Hi ConglomerateGTI,
How you doing man? Could you please explain a little bit more for the one of us that aren't that illustrated in mechanics and electrical mattes, I would highly appreciate it! I don't even understand by now how do you trick the OEM flappers (I did understand that this a Flappeless Intake Manifold).

Thanks,

Beto


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi ConglomerateGTI,
> How you doing man? Could you please explain a little bit more for the one of us that aren't that illustrated in mechanics and electrical mattes, I would highly appreciate it! I don't even understand by now how do you trick the OEM flappers (I did understand that this a Flappeless Intake Manifold).
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


You either delete it with software or leave the motor plugged in...cold starts will suck a little more if u just leave it plugged in.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

throttle body alignments help a lot.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

donjuan1jr said:


> You either delete it with software or leave the motor plugged in...cold starts will suck a little more if u just leave it plugged in.


Thanks man!... So in both cases you would be having cold starts, right? Or just in the case that you leave the motor plugged?
Software options are with Unitronic, REVO, and I might think that also APR since a flapperless Intake Manifold it's in their Stage IV setup.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

I left my flapper motor plugged in and it did not take care of the Engine Check issue. Your best bet would be to have a tuner remove it with software.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

GTIzlatko said:


> I left my flapper motor plugged in and it did not take care of the Engine Check issue. Your best bet would be to have a tuner remove it with software.


Thanks man! Indeed I was in the buy group... But I had something to solve out, so at last I couldn't buy my intake manifold! 😞


----------

